# Anyone read/write Polish? Racing pigeon found.



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Had a mail from someone in Poland who has found a racing pigeon which appears to have originated in the UK (or the band did).

It may be easier on this man if someone were to ask him for more details in his own language. He has emailed in English, but I suspect he is not so comfortable with it.

If we have anyone, I'll fwd what I have and we can take it from there.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi John,

Our next door neighbours are Polish if that's of any help. I can certainly ask them to translate if you need them to tomorrow.
Let me know if you want me to ask.

Janet


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Janet

Thanks for that.

The fella did write in English, but I'd say that it may be easier to advise him in Polish. I may be doing him an injustice, but things can be lost in translation. In response to asking him where he is, he wrote "I am around Polish". He stated that "long flight pigeon damage", and I don't know if he means the flight feathers are damaged or that it is a 'long flight' pigeon (i.e., homing pigeon).


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi John,

Sorry haven't been around to post back yet today as have one dog needing 24 hour care at the mo following an op yesterday.
Am home based now if I can be of assistance.

As far as the Polish gent's English ability goes that wording definitely doesn't sound as if he's fluent.

I can call my neighbour even if I can't leave the dog and dictate what we need to say and get him/her to translate into Polish if you think that would be of help. Just let me know if you need that, no problem.

Hope it works out,

Janet

ps I'll pm my home number if you need it.


----------



## keithemerson (Apr 12, 2010)

*Translator*

Use Google translate.
http://translate.google.com/#auto|en|


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I think that may be what this Polish person used


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes it looks to me like he's written a literal translation of each word as if working from something like Google and just put the individual meaning of each word.

My guess is that he's trying to say the pigeon's damaged from a long flight.
I do hope he can help this poor bird from there whatever the problem.

Janet


----------

